# Want Redundancy - How to go about it?



## deebnm

I am a civil engineer and I would appreciate advise on how to get redundancy.

I am looking to travel in Feb for a year and want to leave the workplace (working with them for the past 5 years). As there are so many people being made redundant around me, and I do not want to continue employment with my firm upon my return, I am hoping to ask for a redundancy package.

Does anyone have advise as to how I go about looking for this?


----------



## Mr Tayto

If they know you are leaving, you may forget it as they know your intentions, If not either tell your boss what you think, or submit a letter of interest.


----------



## Stifster

There has to be a genuine redundancy situation. unless the company are actually looking for volunteers to take redundancy then there is nothing in it for them.


----------



## Padraigb

deebnm said:


> I am a civil engineer and I would appreciate advise on how to get redundancy.
> 
> I am looking to travel in Feb for a year and want to leave the workplace (working with them for the past 5 years). As there are so many people being made redundant around me, and I do not want to continue employment with my firm upon my return, I am hoping to ask for a redundancy package.
> 
> Does anyone have advise as to how I go about looking for this?



You don't really want redundancy. You want to quit your job for your own purposes, and you want to con your employer into paying you redundancy money.

That's not honest or honourable.


----------



## deebnm

thanks for the quick replys!



Work is not aware of my travel plans and I am flexible on the travel dates.

I would rather tell work before xmas of my interest in getting voluntary redundancy but I am consious of choosing the "right words". 

I might be offered a career break from them either and I confused in this economic climate whether to accept this or go for voluntary redundancy if they offer it.

What reason should I submit for my interest in voluntary redundancy?


----------



## deebnm

Padraigb said:


> You don't really want redundancy. You want to quit your job for your own purposes, and you want to con your employer into paying you redundancy money.
> 
> That's not honest or honourable.


 
Only looking for advice and I acknowledge your comment but where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## LouisCribben

It's very hard to negotiate redundancy if you are good at your job, why should a company agree to pay someone off who they want to keep.


----------



## picaresque

if you left would your job be redundant? i.e. would they replace you?

How long are you in your job and what do they pay in redundancy; is it statutory or is the industry norm for more?


----------



## deebnm

picaresque said:


> if you left would your job be redundant? i.e. would they replace you?
> 
> How long are you in your job and what do they pay in redundancy; is it statutory or is the industry norm for more?


 
They would not replace me!

In the job 5 years - wud be seen as a valuable employee but want to travel - only 27 years old!

Think they are paying the industry norm!


----------



## Mr DT

Senior management meeting 11.30am Wed Dec 10th.

Agenda

*1) A valuable employee wants to be made redundant to finance their travel plans- Options to discuss;*
A) TELL HER TO TAKE A CAREER BREAK- do they really think we are that stupid
B) Give them €XXk so they can have their cake and eat it
C) Are they really that valuable after all? Give 20% pay cut in the hope they will leave. They have been here 5 Years so more expensive to make redundant than Eoin who has been here 2.

I don't see the problem. Just write to say you would like to be considered for voluntary redundancy you don't have to give a reason. 

I could be wrong but you seem to be hoping they will make you redundant to finance your travels. If this is the case they are wrong to see you as a valuable employee. 

What's wrong with the career break option?


----------



## Johnboy45

Also should remember that if this does go ahead and you get the redundancy, then the company will be dishonestly claiming money back from the exchequer.   Don't know if you know it or not, but when an employee is made redundant the company can claim back 60% of the statutory figure from Government.    So not alone are you then behaving fraudently but so too would your former employer (although if the employer doesn't know you are being dishonest, then I guess they couldn't be prosceuted).  

Be careful too that if people get wind of your plans and are upset by the idea of you claiming money fraudently, you could possibly be reported to Revenue.  There's so many people being made redundant at the moment who don't want it, its a bit callous to try claim it to further your own needs.


----------



## saffy321

Think some are being a bit harsh on the original poster his leaving may save someone elses job, this happened to my dh before thankful to the person who went Result every one happy.


----------



## Bob_tg

deebnm - it sounds like you definitely want to leave, regardless.  If that's the case, you don't have much to lose, so the following might work for you:


"apply" for voluntary redundancy early in January (even though you may not have been invited to apply)

if you don't get positive vibes about being offered redundancy, then request a leave of absence for a year.  You might be happy to have some sort of job to come back to next year.

if all else fails, just hand in your normal notice.
However, if you can hang on for another few months, your chances of being offered redundancy may increase anyway - also, you can get more time to plan your travels.


----------



## Complainer

It's probably down to timing. If they want to cut people in the early new year, it might be a win/win situation for you to volunteer. If they aren't seeking cuts, it ain't going to happen.


----------



## Cream Bun

deebnm said:


> I am a civil engineer and I would appreciate advise on how to get redundancy.
> 
> I am looking to travel in Feb for a year and want to leave the workplace (working with them for the past 5 years). As there are so many people being made redundant around me, and I do not want to continue employment with my firm upon my return, I am hoping to ask for a redundancy package.
> 
> Does anyone have advise as to how I go about looking for this?


 
Came across your post and was interested to know did you manage to get redundancy or did you leave?  If you did leave your job, are you happy you did it or do you regret it?
Thanks


----------



## Boyd

Cream Bun said:


> Came across your post and was interested to know did you manage to get redundancy or did you leave?  If you did leave your job, are you happy you did it or do you regret it?
> Thanks



OP last logged in in 2011 so doubt youre gonna hear back.....


----------

